# Feb-18-2011 windstorm!



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Holy winds batman the streets are howling. As of 20:46 ET right now it is gusting at 96KPH.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

'If the house is a rocking and shaking....do start a run'in' >

Ok now it's reading 85kph. I guess it peaked at 96kph. Was thinking it might go to 100 or above.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

I lost power because of the storm for 15 hrs  didnt come back until 7am today.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Was driving from Mississauga back to Kitchener last night and the wind on the 401 was blowing my van all over the place. Scared the crap out of me, couldn't get over about 80 all the way home.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I was doing 110 at Hwy 404 near Newmarket area last night and it wasn't that bad, just a little shake up.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> I was doing 110 at Hwy 404 near Newmarket area last night and it wasn't that bad, just a little shake up.


Showoff haha

I was hoping the gusts would go over 100 but they didnt Well, atleast theres 10 to 20 cm of snow coming. It felt too much like spring this past week.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Hardly slept last night because of _house_ shaking in the wind -- not just the windows!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ryno1974 said:


> Was driving from Mississauga back to Kitchener last night and the wind on the 401 was blowing my van all over the place. Scared the crap out of me, couldn't get over about 80 all the way home.


Been there a few times before when I was driving a Ford Windstar and Dodge Caravan. I don't see the point in driving fast in high wind situations. The crosswinds that hit me those times freaked me out. Worst has to be the Burlington sky bridge for me anyways. O___o;;; You just feel like the bridge is about snap or the vehicle is about to be flipped over.  Glad you got to where to needed safe.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Sameer said:


> Showoff haha
> 
> I was hoping the gusts would go over 100 but they didnt Well, atleast theres 10 to 20 cm of snow coming. It felt too much like spring this past week.


It did hit 100kph according to the news. The 96kph is what Pearson Intl. recorded. The news had video footage of IIRC some strip mall roof that got peeled. ;;  That had me thinking if I build anything in the backyard it has got to hold at 100kph at the least or it won't be in Kansas anymore.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

CanadaPleco said:


> I lost power because of the storm for 15 hrs  didnt come back until 7am today.


All your plecos and livestock ok?


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> All your plecos and livestock ok?


Yep! Battery powered air pumps and BIG tanks make power outages a non-issue really.


----------

